

Chasing The Gleam - kirillzubovsky
http://learntoduck.net/chasing-the-gleam

======
kirillzubovsky
I think the last point is the key: "Stop letting boulders fall on you while
you chase the gleam." The world seemingly expects us to respond to it, but we
don't have to, if we don't want to. It's quite simple, actually.

